# 11 days past ovulation



## beautifuloaks

The waiting!

A few things you might call symptoms but I'm just not sure. A cramp here or there nothing too standoutish.

A couple more days and I will know for sure!

Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## momandwife

ME except im only 7dpo lol :dust:


----------



## Mondie

I'm 11dpo today too, took a FRER test today and got a BFN. Am having some cramps which I'm thinking are AF on her way, but my boobs aren't really sore yet which they are just before my period. So am not out yet, right?!

I just wish I could get my BFP it's been 6 months now and I'm bored of the disappointment...

Good luck to you both for your BFP, and yep the waiting is horrible!!


----------



## arlosmama

I am 11dpo as well and have no real symptoms...breasts are heavy and yesterday my veins became more prominent. No cramping, no discharge, nothing in the lower belly area...the only thing I am focusing on is that I usually have spotting about a week before AF and I haven't had any spotting this month...I broke down and used a FRER today but it was negative...and I did it in the afternoon which was stupid of me...I just get a little happy with my tests...I am going to try and hold off until Friday morning. Good luck ladies...


----------



## beautifuloaks

I hope this month is the month for you!

I think I may break down and test tomorrow or maybe ill be good and hold out til Friday or Saturday.

Ugh....I just want know, of course I want a positive result, but if its negative I want to know, now not in a few days


----------



## Katie blue

I'm 9dpo, ive had alot of cramping and bloating and feel run down like I'm getting a cold. I really want to test but I only have IC left and saving it til 11dpo or 12dpo. I keep testing with opk's coz they are really sensitive and hoping one will be positive soon. The wait is driving me crazy. Especially coz my good friend just got her BFP this week and we want to be pregnant together.


----------



## azizam

11 DPO...tested this morning with a FRER and was just shocked not to see even the slightest little line. I have like every symptom in the book and I just know and feel like I am pregnant and am waiting for that test to just confirm it. I wanna take another one this evening but I know it will be futile..lol. I just wanna know now!


----------



## arlosmama

I have taken 3 today. Searching for the slightest hint of a line. I am crazy. The TWW is evil. I need to just get it over with already.....this is torture...and I sure the stress doesn't help...and all I want is a drink and some cold medicine but am too paranoid to take anything...ugh...

oh...and I just found out that one more of my girlfriends is pregnant...not just acquaintances...really good friends....that makes 4 out of 7 are currently pregnant...and 2 out of the 7 just had kids in the last 6 months...sigh...so bummed...


----------



## beautifuloaks

Ne of my good friends just entered her 5 month of pregnancy, its torture. I'm so happy for her but it kind of hard on me


----------



## beautifuloaks

Oh my oh my oh my!!! 12 dpo


And...... a faint pink line!! Its definetally not as bright as the other line but....its defientally there! Oh my! Now I know this doesn't mean that I'm pregnant, cause its still kind of early, but that's the little glimmer of hope I needed. A faint pink line, I never thought id be so hapy to see. Little pink line!


----------



## arlosmama

That is awesome news!!!!! Wonderful. Still nothing here. But this post gives me hope! Yay for your line!


----------



## mrshanna

Honey ANY second line with pink color in it is a BFP!!!


----------



## happygirl326

beautifuloaks said:


> Oh my oh my oh my!!! 12 dpo
> 
> 
> And...... a faint pink line!! Its definetally not as bright as the other line but....its defientally there! Oh my! Now I know this doesn't mean that I'm pregnant, cause its still kind of early, but that's the little glimmer of hope I needed. A faint pink line, I never thought id be so hapy to see. Little pink line!

:happydance: That is FANTASTIC!!! I hope your line gets darker and that this is indeed your BFP! 

I laid in bed this morning for about an hour trying to decide if I would test today or not....I decided to wait at least another day- I don't to see a negative test result.


----------



## Katie blue

That is great beautifuloaks!! Congrats :)


----------



## beautifuloaks

Thank you thank you! I don't want to get too excited but I can't its not working!

I've been using just the cheap pregnancy strips, so it wouldn't cost me a fortune, but I think today I am going to the pharmacy and get an ept or clear blue, and trst again tomorrow!


----------



## beautifuloaks

Do you think even though it was really faint, that it means positive?

And I mean really faint, but it was there! Idk

I'm going to get another test and try again tomorrow morning.

If I knew how to do a kartwheel I would do nine of them!


----------



## mrshanna

Buy a test with pink dye, not a blue one!!! They are much more accurate! Good luck hun!


----------



## nikkchikk

beautifuloaks said:


> Oh my oh my oh my!!! 12 dpo
> 
> 
> And...... a faint pink line!! Its definetally not as bright as the other line but....its defientally there! Oh my! Now I know this doesn't mean that I'm pregnant, cause its still kind of early, but that's the little glimmer of hope I needed. A faint pink line, I never thought id be so hapy to see. Little pink line!

Um, test later this afternoon! I had a FAINT FAINT line 13dpo with FMU, and then later that night it was darker!

A line is a line, honey :)


----------



## Helena_

Congrats! I'm 12dpo today and afraid to test again...have you been testing at all other than today?


----------



## beautifuloaks

Pink dye, ok, which one is that? No clear blue.

Maybe I will test again when I get home from work. Oh my this is so exciting! I'm so glad that I have everyone here to share it with, I don't want to get my family involved untill I know for sure.

I've tested at 9dpo, 11dpo, and today. Today was the first test that looks like close to positive.


----------



## mrshanna

I would get a First Response, they are popular. And here the Dollar Tree stores sell a test that may not be quite as accurate (dont know for sure) but they are really cheap which means you can buy a bunch and go test crazy!!! :)


----------



## aum

I'm also on 12 dpo with no symptons and bfps on my tests.
It seems like everyone is having symptoms....


----------



## nikkchikk

mrshanna said:


> I would get a First Response, they are popular. And here the Dollar Tree stores sell a test that may not be quite as accurate (dont know for sure) but they are really cheap which means you can buy a bunch and go test crazy!!! :)

I got a BFP on a dollar store test before a FRER. Strange, but I didn't have to spend a fortune!


----------



## beautifuloaks

Second test........a weak positive

I think another test tomorrow morning, just to be sure

2 weak positive tests, differsant test brands, and differant times of the day......

I think that's good!


----------



## sammy1205

beautifuloaks said:


> Second test........a weak positive
> 
> I think another test tomorrow morning, just to be sure
> 
> 2 weak positive tests, differsant test brands, and differant times of the day......
> 
> I think that's good!


YAY! I always stick with a pink dye test vs a blue becausse there are some many issues people have with the blue dye tests, especially testing early. It hink you have a BFP.


----------



## momandwife

Ladies with no symptoms!! That is NOT a bad thing!! I know that with my other preg the reason I knew I was pregnant was b/c I had NO symptoms!! And to top it all off, my boobs DIDNT feel sore as they always do before AF comes!! GL to all you ladies... I will be starting my POAS journey tomorrow as I will be 9dpo.... Wish me luck!! FXed for you ladies!


----------



## nikkchikk

beautifuloaks said:


> Second test........a weak positive
> 
> I think another test tomorrow morning, just to be sure
> 
> 2 weak positive tests, differsant test brands, and differant times of the day......
> 
> I think that's good!

Change your status cause you are PREGNANT! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Caeti

Ok so I'm 11 dpo , the past week I have little cramps and twitching feelings from my left to right back and forth just under my ribs in front , I feel bloated my boobs have been sore but not like b4 AF sore it's like a heavy - pulling sore lots of cm and headaches , lots of gas , feel wore out and not sleeping at night , yesterday morning I spotted a very light pink only when I wiped then I had ( tmi moment ) a clearish pinkish brown kind thick mucus only when I wiped , yesterday was a few mild thumps and bumps little sick feeling but my bbs were not as sore it's moved more to my nps and I had like this pulling weird feeling from my belly button down, Today I'm spotting again I'm really scared that all this stuff that's been going on is my mind messing with me I'm trying to hold out and not take a hpt yet but I'm really nervous right now I still feel bloated but I'm not having alot of cramps or pains and its just my left np hurting right now , I was a little sick feeling earlier but I'm worried now :-(


----------



## melon2013

Hey ladie im new to this myme and the husband been trying for 3 months had bfn yesterday but brought two cheapy poundshop hpt today and hopeing there faint lines and not evaps im due ob sunday xx


----------

